# Combining Vizio Soundbar with Onkyo Receiver?



## gutsack

I just recently upgraded my receiver to the Onkyo TX-SR507 and I want to replace my existing Bose Acoustimass 3 speaker system for a variety of reasons, not the least of which is that my apartment isn't huge and the Acoustimass module is. It takes up lots of space and requires wires all over.

So I'm very interested in the Vizio VSB210WS sound bar with wireless subwoofer. It would fit perfectly on my media console and the wireless option of the subwoofer means I can hide it easier in the room (I'm aware it requires power, but that's a much easier thing to solve).

The questions I have are with connectivity.

1. The sound bar only has RCA jacks, and I'm wondering (sorry, I'm a bit of a receiver noob) if I can connect this at all to the Onkyo?

2. If so, will I be able to control the audio level with the receiver (since the sound bar has independent audio control)?

Thanks very much in advance for any help you can provide!

g


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
The Sound Bar is designed to replace an A/V Receiver and is thus incompatible with a AV receiver.
I suppose if size is at an absolute premium, this is better than the speakers in a TV, but cannot compare to an AV Receiver with speakers and subwoofer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Bezzle59

I'm not positive, but I'm pretty sure that you could strip a set of RCA cables so they plug into the soundbar and so that you could plug the stripped end of the wires into, say, the center port for speaker inputs on the receiver.


----------

